# Looking for group support



## momof3b1g (Dec 5, 2013)

I lost a stray cat i was caring for. Im so devastated. Im looking for others to talk to. After the last cats I took in were a problem. I said I would keep them outside until a rescue could take them. Well 8 days after feeding them the boy cat didn't come home and was hit by a car:/ so the guilt is eating me up. I could have saved him had I had a way to keep him from running off.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I am sorry to read this, losing one is always sad. However, unless you kept your cats completely indoors 100% you risk losing them in one way or another. They don't have to run off. Other things can get them on their own home territory.

Personally, I'd love to know what the cat-attraction is to roads. We lived on a farm and the cats we lost were mostly road accidents. We were not close to the road - and there was plenty of acreage away from the road, pastures and woods.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

So sorry to hear this. You were trying to do a good thing.

If you find stray cats, maybe you can get in touch with a group or network in your area that works with strays and someone else can take them in. If there is no such network.....maybe you can start one! Doing a project like that, maybe even naming it after the cat who died, would go a long way to help you feel you made up for it a bit.


----------



## momof3b1g (Dec 5, 2013)

We dont really have a lot of choices around for others to take them until the rescue could take them. Sadly they were good all week. 2 dang days before he doesn't come for breakfast. Was spotted in the yard and vanished. I was all over our front and back yard. Looking up and down the road. It was early on a holiday. If he was going across the road it had to happen just as a car was going by. 😭 I dont know if he was running after a gopher or something every time someone flies by, my stomach gets a knot. Wondering he did it. Was it an accident or done on purpose. Was he walking on the side of the road and they hit him. He was inches from our yard. Did he collapse there or get it there. I told my dh he wasn't safe out there. Did he not come back because I took the little cat in? Ugh im just so sick. I can't go back.


----------

